

IronWorker's Most Requested Feature is Here: Max Concurrency - treeder
http://blog.iron.io/2012/08/ironworkers-most-requested-feature-is.html

======
jabo
I recently implemented a similar feature on chrisboulton's php-resque:
[https://github.com/jasonbosco/php-resque#forcing-workers-
to-...](https://github.com/jasonbosco/php-resque#forcing-workers-to-execute-
only-one-job-in-an-interval)

